# After the 1200, the 1600 SSS



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi folks!

Yesterday I bought a Datsun 1600 SSS!

I'm very happy with it!

The car is a 1971, about 60.000 km's, but reals, I have with me all the receipts, and the last time it went on the nissan dealer was in 1995 with 57.300 km's, to make a revision!
One owner, I'm the second and always garage, and the only part with rust is in the gas, magnificent!
I think it was a great deal!

It's grey, the painting is the original, all the leather, tires (I have both, special and series)) completely new, new exhaust, and some extras...

I made with it 400 km's...From Barcelos to Nisa...it consumed 35 euros, but at the speed of 100, 110 km's\h.

The car will be restored like my Datsun 1200, but it will just happen in summer. For now, I will test the mechanical components, and after it it will be painted...I think I don't have much to do...but Mr.Vitorino has the final word!

Hope you like it, and if you can tell me some things about this model, or some detail that is wrong on this one, fell free...because the SSS model is completely new for me!

Here are the photos...

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi again! 


I can't be at home without thinking in driving the car...so this afternoon I went into litle ride to make a better apreciation of the vehicle condition!

It has got some work to do...not much, but I want it like its brother the 1200!

Here I let you some pictures of its status...not much rust, just some details!!!

Hope you like it!

A new painting needed...










The symbol need to be relocate...










This symbol is switched...



















Some rust, I think its because of the gas...dion't know, but in this place...Mr.Vitorino will make his appreciation...eheheh



















Little restoration...











New brushes and decolour the brushes...











The mirror not the original...










all the interiors are like new...no intervention needed...






































After the tryp...










Doors...




























Spare tyre in good condition!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Almost nothing to do on the back, the exception is the symbol...



























The engine compartment, need an extra clean. All the tubes were changed and mechanicaly is excelent...


















some more detail to improve!










The hood needs Mr.vitorino!!!










And what about this extra??? ehehe!










This rubber is missing!










Need more atention!










Some pictures...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

That, my friend, is a CLASSIC!! Looks like you want to spend some time and effort into restoring it .......... good luck on your project.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I had a red 1970 SSS in the early 1980's , you are very lucky to have found one in such good condition. I also used to own a 1200 1/2 ton utility.


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi friends!

I've been very busy on the last month, but now I'm back...and the car was waiting for some kind of spoils...Last weekend started...

Faja: Thank you! It's defenetely a classic...and in good shape. I drove for miles and it's awesome in everything! I will male a resto, but lighter than the 1200!
Thanks.

Pulsar86: Thank you! What leads me to buy this car was the general aspect, I searched in Portugal and looked more than 20 SSS, but nothing like this. This one made me decide to bought it! Its "completely" new, low mileage, good care, no rust to worry, so I will no make a resto just to put it into the original shape again!
It's a well done Datsun car...Thank you!
Abou the 1200, I restored one last year. It's a completely different car, but very trustable...Datsun is sinonym of magnificent cars!


All the water tubes were changed...










2 rubbers for the hood, because they were just missing...I'll put it when the paint job finished...










2 new rear wheel cilindrers...already changed...









The Mirror is an original, and was cleaned by my friend Luís Martins! It like new...




























The new brake pump will be instaled next weekend, because I'll made an upgrade to brakes sistem...40 years and the car stopped for 15 years...I think is recomendable...just for safe! Brakes are important...right!




























Gustavo, a friend of mine gave me the air filter...awesome!










New brushes, ahd the wiper arms were just cleaned!

Before...









After...




























the water squirts were cleaned and treated...I think I made a nice job!!!

After...










Second cleaning...










And the final result!



















My friend gave me the toolkit...just a little cleaning!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

And the final, I started to care the grill emblem...

Before...










the chrome taked care...



















The cleaning before the painting...

The red first...









then white...










and finally black...










final aspect...










Hope you enjoyed the works as much as I...next weekend more developments!

Regards
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi friends!

After two weeks on vacations, I start to recover more parts from the car!
The car hss a complete new line of exhaust system and is in the paintshop. Maybe this week the painter call me to pick it up! But Monday I’ll be deliverting to him the parts ready to be installed!
Now the SSS…

Regards
Mário

In this Picture are the rubbers to substitute! Side headlights, wiper arms and bonnet!










Now the parts…










In detail…



















Then the restore start. First I make a clean with alcohol, then the parts are cleaned and painted according to the original colors.










The red first










Then the white









And the black. This one was only applied when the side grills were painted too.










Now the side grills…I use the same color order!

Red…



















white



















And the black application…



















And the final result…sorry for the pictures…I don’t know what went wrong with the camera!










I cleaned the legends with an alluminium polishing… 










The front grill, it was not bad at all…




























And finally, my father make a rubber for the mirror…got nice!!!









And during the next week the car should be ready to the wedding day…hope so…or my sister will kill me…

Hope you enjoyed…
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi!

As you know, the main aim was getting the car prepared to my sister’s wedding…I made it!
The car looks very good now, and I just make a painting!

I’m living a dilema, the car is rust free, no damage on parts and mechanicaly is excelent…I don’t know If I should make the same as I did to my 1200!

But now the photos!

These are the first ones, them I put some more!

Hope you like it!

Regards
Mário

When my sister left home…




























At church’s door…few seconds of getting married!














































Waiting the grooms…










On the celebration place…some cool pics.



















And with a sunny day, nothing better than cooling it and putting it away from other’s cars!



















Hope you enjoyed it!
Mário


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Car looks excellent Mário, GREAT JOB!!!:fluffy:


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Thats AMAZING!!! My first car ever was a 1200, 1970, and its sadly sitting dead on our old farm. Great pics...oh the memories!!!


----------

